# New Years Eve/New Years Day



## RadishRose (Dec 26, 2014)

How do you all celebrate, if at all?
Fancy dinner in or out?
House parties?
Quiet time?

If having a fancy dinner in, what do you plan to serve?

What regional customs do you observe?


----------



## AprilT (Dec 26, 2014)

It has varied year to year.  I've done all of the above in the past few years.  I would prefer something simple with a few close friends. This year,  I will be out with friends to listen to a couple of bands.  I'm not going far from home, less than 10 minutes up the road.  I've heard that each of the bands playing are very good and since I haven't really been getting out in the evenings very often, lately,  I'm looking forward to the night out.  Just a short ride traffic's not too heavy on that stretch at the hour I'll be returning, usually, even on a holiday.  The heavier traffic will be just beyond north and south of me.  Not that it is saying much since over the years I've had a tree and a couple of poles knocked over right in front of where I live.  Sigh.  But it wasn't a two car collision, so, I think we'll be safe, plus likely neither of us in the car will have much alcohol in our systems.


----------



## jujube (Dec 26, 2014)

I must have pork and black-eyed peas on New Years Day.  That's my family's main tradition.


----------



## oldman (Dec 27, 2014)

Pork & Sauerkraut every year. It's a Pennsylvania Dutch belief that one must eat this meal to have good luck in the coming year, so most everyone in this area eats it. About 20 years ago, my wife and I went to Times Square for the Dick Clark Party. Once of that is enough to last me a lifetime. That was just nuts. New Year's Eve will be spent at the Brother-In-Laws place. All of my wife's congregate there. The women gather in the kitchen and the men in the family room to watch football and play pinochle.


----------



## rkunsaw (Dec 27, 2014)

jujube said:


> I must have pork and black-eyed peas on New Years Day.  That's my family's main tradition.




Our pork has to be jowl on new years day. With peas, greens and cornbread. That's my family and this areas new years day tradition.

I know other parts of the country and I'm sure all over the world there are differing traditional new years meals.

Everyone please tell us yours.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 27, 2014)

Well I've done loads of partying in the past. I even lost my senses one year and went to Trafalgar Square on NYE..OMG!!! Never again, that was not my idea of fun...but everyone has to do it once....:crying:

The last couple of years I've been in bed before midnight, and this year will probably be the same because I'm working New years Eve.


----------



## Vivjen (Dec 27, 2014)

Off to brother and sister-in-laws....for a dinner in, with their best friends.
pork, I believe...


----------



## 911 (Dec 27, 2014)

Oldman is right. It's pork and sauerkraut in this area of PA.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 27, 2014)

I'm very glad I don't live in PA...I haaaaate Pork...


----------



## LogicsHere (Dec 27, 2014)

New Year's has not really been a time of celebration for me as I truly believe it is a celebration for couples. If you're a single and alone, it s_____.  In my 68 years, I've only had the good fortune of celebrating it twice.  For me it's only just another day.


----------



## oldman (Dec 27, 2014)

Go to Times Square. You'll change your mind. There is someone there for every single person. It's all one huge party. Like going to the Mardi Gras parade.


----------



## Falcon (Dec 27, 2014)

Ask me again on January 2nd and I'll relate what I did.


----------



## oakapple (Dec 27, 2014)

QUOTE=Falcon;177526]Ask me again on January 2nd and I'll relate what I did.[/QUOTE]
But will you remember what you did? If you do...... you didn't have a good time!
We will spend the evening at a friends house, have dinner and a few drinks, then a glass of champagne at midnight while we listen to the 'bongs' of Big Ben chiming out the new year.We will spend the night there , as we won't be able to drive.That's on New Years Eve, and on New Years Day we will have some family here for a meal, but there is no tradition of eating pork here in England, so it will probabaly be salmon.


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 27, 2014)

oldman said:


> Pork & Sauerkraut every year. It's a Pennsylvania Dutch belief that one must eat this meal to have good luck in the coming year, so most everyone in this area eats it.



Me too.  I'm originally from NE Ohio.  Since we don't care much for sauerkraut, I make sauerkraut balls---sausage and kraut mixed together in balls and broiled, like appetizers.  Down here (Georgia) it's supposed to be blackeyed peas and turnip greens.   I'd rather have bad luck than eat that stuff.  Hoping the good luck fairies will still accept the kraut & sausage.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 27, 2014)

When young, we all went out dancing. A bit older, we went out to dinner. Then it became house-parties.

 Later still, my ex and I stayed in with another couple; our best friends & had a sea-food dinner, changed into pajamas & robes cuz we ate so much and watched Times Square on TV. That was the best.

Pickled herring was my parents traditional "good luck" nibble at dinner time when I was a kid. I still like it.

Now, it's just another night.


----------



## kcvet (Dec 27, 2014)

we'll wake up at midnight, say woope and fall back asleep


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Dec 28, 2014)

We had ham for Christmas dinner, so I suppose some of the leftover ham will come out of the freezer. Ham, black-eyed peas, greens of some sort...any flat green veggie will do, so the mustard/turnip/spinach/kale haters in our house will probably eat cabbage. The kids will eat their cabbage in the form of cole slaw. Cornbread, of course, because it's a good go-with. I don't know that cornbread is required. The black-eyed peas will probably be cooked with chunks of the ham.

The greens for wealth, black-eyed peas for luck, ham (or any kind of pork) for moving forward in the new year.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 4, 2015)

Gotta be blackeyed peas and corn bread on New Year's day or the world will implode.

Unfortunately, sauerkraut upsets my stomach something fierce, so it's a good thing I'm not in PA.


----------

